# POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com



## Pokevoxx (Nov 9, 2009)

*POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Hey everybody !
I'd like to invite all trainers to take a visit to our website ! :D
Who are we? What do we offer?

Well , POKéVOXX is a rich internet application that offers the possibility to quickly analyze pokémon and also to compare them to others.
It's a great help for those who don't know who to put in their team etc.
The site is still being worked on, but you can already visit us at http://www.pokevoxx.com

Meet you there!


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Hrm, this is really cool. ;)

Unique. This is a great idea and I expect this site to become popular somewhat quickly.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

This looks pretty interesting.


----------



## departuresong (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

http://veekun.com/dex/pokemon/compare?ver=dp;poke=Pikachu;poke=Bulbasaur;poke=Furret


----------



## Pokevoxx (Nov 11, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> http://veekun.com/dex/pokemon/compare?ver=dp;poke=Pikachu;poke=Bulbasaur;poke=Furret


Hi,
We are aware of the existence of this website, but thanks anyway for pointing us at it, as we absolutely don't want to steal someone else's ideas.
We are however aiming for a different way of comparing pokémon.
Currently this is being accomplished with the chart in our first version, and we are now working on new features which will be added soon. We hope we can make a difference with this website, and provide the community with something useful.
All the best,



Peter Shadeslayer said:


> Hrm, this is really cool. ;)
> 
> Unique. This is a great idea and I expect this site to become popular somewhat quickly.


Thanks for your positive feedback. We are happy to hear any suggestions.
Greetings,



Kam said:


> This looks pretty interesting.


Hey,
thank you for your interest. :-)
Greetings,


----------



## departuresong (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

I wasn't really accusing you of anything, just pointing out an alternative.


----------



## Pokevoxx (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

We continue our work and will be releasing a new version somewhere in the near future.
To give us feedback in an easier way, we added a forum to our portal. Other things concerning Pokémon can be discussed there too (Games etc,...)  . 
Feel free to become one of our members :http://pokevoxxforums.com

Greetings, 

POKéVOXX.


----------



## Dr Frank (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

This is an amazing site, even for those who, like me, don't actually bother with in-game stats and stuff but love to mess around with shiny bars and comparisons and stuff. For example, who knew Slaking's stats are higher than Abomasnow's and Rhyperior's?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

As a member of the forums, I'd like to say that, yea, they are small. Yes, they aren't anything new. But the community that is forming there... It's wonderful, kind, and I'm sure we'll grow very close-knit, if only for our smallness.


----------



## Pokevoxx (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

It's been a while. We launched version 0.3 of our website yesterday. 
The look has been enhanced and we added some small new features. 
Stay tuned ;-)


----------



## BlueEew (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Looking good, nice to see less used concepts being used rather then the standard Pokemon website. :talking:


----------



## Pokevoxx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*



BlueEew said:


> Looking good, nice to see less used concepts being used rather then the standard Pokemon website. :talking:


Thanx!


----------



## Mustardear (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Wow, this is pretty brilliant. From a graphics perspective, this really is the best Pokedex I've seen. And I've seen a lot of good Pokedexes. Also, the loading times are very short compared to lots of other online Pokedexes. In terms of features, it's pretty good - all the basic information is certainly there. It also has some nice unique features such as the 'best attack' feature. I would recommend showing two or three different attacks in that section rather than just the best physical and special attacks.


----------



## Pokevoxx (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*



Mustardear said:


> Wow, this is pretty brilliant. From a graphics perspective, this really is the best Pokedex I've seen. And I've seen a lot of good Pokedexes. Also, the loading times are very short compared to lots of other online Pokedexes. In terms of features, it's pretty good - all the basic information is certainly there. It also has some nice unique features such as the 'best attack' feature. I would recommend showing two or three different attacks in that section rather than just the best physical and special attacks.


Thank you very much for your feedback. We really appreciate this. Therefore we always consider the recommendations and remarks of our users. Thanks again for your kind words and we do hope that you'll keep using our dex and that it helps you to enjoy your battle experience even more. 

Greetings,

POKéVOXX.


----------



## Pokevoxx (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Hi again!

We released a new POKéVOXX version a few minutes ago! We are very curious what you think of it!
Check it out at http://dex.pokevoxx.com.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Hm! This is pretty cool. I've seen "team builders" before and comparing thingies before, but I love the interface of this thing. The visual approach to the comparing makes it a lot easier to take in. Others I've seen might contain more little details, but the sheer largeness of the lists of everything is more difficult to wade through. I'll definitely be using this!

Are you going to be working in TMs and tutor moves and stuff under the Moves tab when you're looking at individual Pokemon, since they just show level up moves right now? If you add those then this'll pretty much have everything I need to know at a glance.

edit: Another thing that you could add to this would be some kind of generated URL you can use to share specific teams or whatever with other people? Veekun's comparing thing does that, and it'd be awesome if this could too. It might already be there and I'm just missing it, though.

edit 2: Adding those TMs and tutor moves and egg moves and stuff could probably also fix what my friend interpreted as bugs in the "best moves" thing. I'm guessing a lot of them we noticed are because there's only level up moves in the database or whatever right now, but Ninetales (and other stone-evolvers, probably) in particular is listed as having none even though it learns Ember and Quick Attack at... level 1 or something, you'd either have to Remember it on to it or evolve a Vulpix at level 1.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Eh. I played around with it. It still has a long way to go and the excessive use of scripting is a major turn-off; I had to refresh a few times just to make it work. The "best move" feature is definitely off. Also your definitions of a "good stat" (i.e. the number in green) is... very optimistic, to say the least.

I'd like to see it grow, but for now, there's absolutely no advantage I get from using it over Veekun.


----------



## Pokevoxx (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: POKéVOXX - http://www.pokevoxx.com*

Alraune,

I'm planning to include TMs and tutor moves as fast as possible. I'm actively working on the thing, so you might expect these things quite quickly.
The generated URL is something I wanted to implement once all data and logic were getting stable. I might however implement it for the next version as it would indeed be pretty awesome to have it right away.


Vixie,

You say you need to refresh multiple times to make it all work. What exactly were the problems you encountered? What browser are you using? I'm interested to know so I can fix the issues.
You also say that the 'best move' feature isn't a good implementation. I must say that with the current implementation, the selection of the best move is indeed very simple (it actually just checks for power right now), and I'm very happy to hear formulas you suggest, and I'll be happy to implement them. The same goes for the 'good green stat'-thingies. They just match stats against averages, which is, as you said, pretty optimistic. Suggestions for a better formula are more then welcome, and I will implement them if we can agree on them.


Thanks to both of you for the feedback. All ideas are open for discussion, and I'm very happy to implement suggestions, to make this tool suit your needs better. Don't hesitate at all to let me hear them. You can also contact me by email if you prefer.


----------

